# Female Paddling Partners July/August



## Riverchica (Jun 2, 2010)

Paddling with the girls can be so much fun! I am traveling from California to West Virginia, North Carolina and anywhere else on the east coast where the paddling looks good. I plan to be paddling there July and August and was hoping to find other females interested in paddling. 

I am taking a year off of work to paddle and travel. I like to paddle mostly Class IV, but am trying to step it up to Class V and also really enjoy Class III. I have started a blog called River Chica.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have long hair and wear a skirt. Can I join? Just think of me as a bearded lady!


----------



## nckayakgrrl (Dec 13, 2009)

get a copy of North Carolina Rivers and Creeks by Leland Davis for while you're in NC and Eastern TN- great book, he also just came out with a guide to North American that should be good but I haven't seen it yet. BUT I would love to paddle with you on your way through CO, I just got here from NC not even a week ago. I paddled III/IV there but its a bit different here. Hope to see you on the river!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey River chica, I am sure you will have no trouble finding paddling girlies (or guys that will wear skirts in order to paddle with you) but if you want the name and number, of a good friend of mine, in WV, I'll be happy to hook you up. He's a good boater and easy on the eyes too
Just let me know.. Enjoy your year!


----------



## agumby04 (Jun 29, 2010)

I might be in the TN WV area during the first and second weeks of August doing just that, paddling and climbing. if you are there then I would be glad to paddle some stuff! Wish I had more time!


----------



## boaterchic610 (May 2, 2007)

Been a long while since I've paddled over there, but near Chattanooga, TN is a beautiful river called the Ocoee. I paddled the middle section and it was SO FUN! If you are touring that side of the country, I would recommend dropping down there if you have the time.... Here's some credible info from the AW site:

American Whitewater - NWRI - Ocoee Middle Ocoee - #2 Dam to #2 Powerhouse


----------



## boaterchic610 (May 2, 2007)

Also visited this place during my trip to the Ocoee - Best surfing ever - SO BEAUTIFUL.

Be sure to do your homework on this place though because there are some dangers here if you are inexperienced. You should be comfortable in class IV water to have a good time here. Here's another link from the AW site with info. 

American Whitewater - NWRI - Caney Fork 0. Rock Island State Park - Bridge above Blue Hole picnic area to picnic area


----------

